# Boris has Covid 19



## Jacko_G (Mar 27, 2020)

Wow.

That wasn't in the script!


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 27, 2020)

http://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-boris-johnson-tests-positive-for-covid-19-11964493


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 27, 2020)

God did we really need another thread for it?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Wow.

That wasn't in the script!
		
Click to expand...

What wasnt? 

I'd like to know how he has been tested without being on deaths door like the rest of us?

After all we're in this together 🙄🙄


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2020)

Well he's still been going to work every day, it was only a matter of time really.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 27, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			God did we really need another thread for it?
		
Click to expand...

God did you need to reply to it?

😂😂😂


----------



## Wolf (Mar 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			What wasnt?

I'd like to know how he has been tested without being on deaths door like the rest of us?

After all we're in this together 🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

Because he's in charge of running the country and therefore a key worker. 

Can be annoyed about it all you like but its a fact he has an important role in this and should have been tested, same if it was first minister or any head of Parliament in any country.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Because he's in charge of running the country and therefore a key worker.

Can be annoyed about it all you like but its a fact he has an important role in this and should have been tested, same if it was first minister or any head of Parliament in any country.
		
Click to expand...

Man that though out rational response isn't going to be liked!

👍😂😷


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			What wasnt?

I'd like to know how he has been tested without being on deaths door like the rest of us?

After all we're in this together 🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

So you think that is not important for the man in charge of running the country to have such a test. I would class him as a keyworker regardless of how I felt about the man personally.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 27, 2020)

Jeezoo Rabb is in charge of the UK...…….how long before Rees Mog gets his lifelong wish.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 27, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jeezoo Rabb is in charge of the UK...…….how long before Rees Mog gets his lifelong wish. 

Click to expand...

 The trouble with Mogg is that as far as a majority of the country probably feel he has been socially isolating from birth.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			So you think that is not important for the man in charge of running the country to have such a test. I would class him as a keyworker regardless of how I felt about the man personally.
		
Click to expand...

It's the same on Facebook, people who hate the Tories and Boris with the knives out straight away. Some things I've read are truly embarrassing, hoping he dies from it etc


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2020)

I hope Boris gets well soon


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			What wasnt?

I'd like to know how he has been tested without being on deaths door like the rest of us?

After all we're in this together 🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

Team tory doesn't do, or understand the meaning of, together...


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 27, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			God did you need to reply to it?

😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes thanks.


----------



## drdel (Mar 27, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Team tory doesn't do, or understand the meaning of, together...
		
Click to expand...

Really !!


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 27, 2020)

Bit strange there was no sign of the persistent cough he said he has in the video he's just put on twitter.

Could it be he's had enough of the daily briefings?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 27, 2020)

Obviously he’s been seen a lot on Tv with the Chancellor and his health experts,pretty worrying if the others show symptoms.
Also as it incubates over a period of days surely some if not all at the press conferences are in danger.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 27, 2020)

Probably a bit like Prince Charles 

been shaking too many hands lately and going inside fridges may have slowed it down.


----------



## larmen (Mar 27, 2020)

I can’t understand why people would be upset if they test the prime minister or future king.

But when these guys get delivery slots at Ocado ... which we can’t ;-)


----------



## JustOne (Mar 27, 2020)

So much for flattening the curve and social distancing, cheers Boris for the 'tips'


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 27, 2020)

Well done guys. You managed to reach post 3 before a potential argument. Perhaps post 2 next time!

Really sorry to hear about The Prime Minister and hope he improves soon along with everybody else that is affected


----------



## PieMan (Mar 27, 2020)

Matt Hancock just been tested positive for it too.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			It's the same on Facebook, people who hate the Tories and Boris with the knives out straight away. Some things I've read are truly embarrassing, hoping he dies from it etc 

Click to expand...

That's daft. I was never a fan of him running the country, but if anything this whole situation has made me see him in a more human light, and sympathise with him somewhat.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 27, 2020)

drdel said:



			Really !!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, really...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Because he's in charge of running the country and therefore a key worker.

Can be annoyed about it all you like but its a fact he has an important role in this and should have been tested, same if it was first minister or any head of Parliament in any country.
		
Click to expand...

I am going to suggest it's a piss poor organisation (government) when the 2IC isn't primed and ready to take over in the event of the main man being taken out...


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 27, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Obviously he’s been seen a lot on Tv with the Chancellor and his health experts,pretty worrying if the others show symptoms.
Also as it incubates over a period of days surely some if not all at the press conferences are in danger.
		
Click to expand...

Rumour (Piers Morgan) suggests Health Secretary has it


----------



## larmen (Mar 27, 2020)

Wouldn’t the whole cabinet be at high risk at this point?


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 27, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Rumour (Piers Morgan) suggests Health Secretary has it
		
Click to expand...

Its all over the news that Matt Hancock has it, nothing rumoured


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 27, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			I am going to suggest it's a piss poor organisation (government) when the 2IC isn't primed and ready to take over in the event of the main man being taken out...
		
Click to expand...

Most concerns will be about cross contamination as a number of people spoke from the despatch box alone after PMQs . The idea that someone in his position shouldn't have been tested, you'd think that the virus is the only problem. For the last 4 days there's been the issue of 7 Russian navel vessels playing silly buggers along the channels and major conferences with the G20. The man has to make major decisions every day Werner you like or agree with them in the same way as the leader of the opposition hasn't taken Government advise and continues to do what he feels is most important.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Bit strange there was no sign of the persistent cough he said he has in the video he's just put on twitter.

Could it be he's had enough of the daily briefings?
		
Click to expand...


Oooh a conspiracy theory


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 27, 2020)

@PhilTheFragger any chance of merging this with the main thread


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 27, 2020)

Old Skier said:



@PhilTheFragger any chance of merging this with the main thread
		
Click to expand...

Ooh don’t like mergers


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 27, 2020)

I think some people are a bit too senile to manage two threads. Not sure how the PM with Covid 19 is relevant to how it effects you.

Heyho


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 27, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I think some people are a bit too senile to manage two threads. Not sure how the PM with Covid 19 is relevant to how it effects you.

Heyho
		
Click to expand...

As he's leader of the current government most things he does will have an effect on most people.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2020)

Old Skier said:



@PhilTheFragger any chance of merging this with the main thread
		
Click to expand...

He cant
He's at the shops getting me some bread and milk


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			He cant
He's at the shops getting me some bread and milk

Click to expand...

Not yet he isnt
He’s still doing admin at the office 😔


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Not yet he isnt
He’s still doing admin at the office 😔
		
Click to expand...

Well get yer backside in gear then


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 27, 2020)

Sorry to hear Boris and Matt Hancock have tested positive only right that they were tested. 

Not like Charlie and Camilla


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 27, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Most concerns will be about cross contamination as a number of people spoke from the despatch box alone after PMQs . The idea that someone in his position shouldn't have been tested, you'd think that the virus is the only problem. For the last 4 days there's been the issue of 7 Russian navel vessels playing silly buggers along the channels and major conferences with the G20. The man has to make major decisions every day Werner you like or agree with them in the same way as the leader of the opposition hasn't taken Government advise and continues to do what he feels is most important.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I believe you probably know already what I am going to reply... It's DomCum's health that should be of concern as he's the one pulling the strings...

The Russians playing "silly buggers" is almost a daily occurrence and I'd be surprised if there's not well drilled procedures in place...


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 27, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, I believe you probably know already what I am going to reply... It's DomCum's health that should be of concern as he's the one pulling the strings...

The Russians playing "silly buggers" is almost a daily occurrence and I'd be surprised if there's not well drilled procedures in place...
		
Click to expand...

You really need a tinfoil hat

Russians don't normally play games in such big numbers however it's something we should look at, perfect way to isolate the RN


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 27, 2020)

Did not wish to start a new thread.Has Tashy arrived back from Mexico?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 27, 2020)

Whatever your view on Boris et al, it shows how easy this thing is to spread around. Hopefully more people will start to appreciate that and restrict their movements and proximity to others.


----------



## drdel (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm both amazed and disappointed that some posts have taken the opportunity to have a personal dig at the PM, Health Secretary and others in authoritative positions. First and foremost they are fellow human beings who have being struck by an illness. Of course, as members of the Cabinet for the UK, they will have and deserve their health to be monitored, how can anybody honestly expect them to be at the 'back' of the notional queue.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Because he's in charge of running the country and therefore a key worker.

Can be annoyed about it all you like but its a fact he has an important role in this and should have been tested, same if it was first minister or any head of Parliament in any country.
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely what about the key workers on the frontline in direct contact with people carrying the virus who are being told any symptoms  self isolate for 7 days, who aren’t being tested?

Irrespective of importance, everybody working in and round hospitals or suffering should have access to the test.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 27, 2020)

drdel said:



			I'm both amazed and disappointed that some posts have taken the opportunity to have a personal dig at the PM, Health Secretary and others in authoritative positions. First and foremost they are fellow human beings who have being struck by an illness. Of course, as members of the Cabinet for the UK, they will have and deserve their health to be monitored, how can anybody honestly expect them to be at the 'back' of the notional queue.
		
Click to expand...

I second this. I don't like Boris or his policies but he is a human being. Has a pregnent fiancee who can he see ATM? At a time of great stress for the nation aswell

Wish him all the best


----------



## rksquire (Mar 27, 2020)

Hope he gets well, as I wish the same for everybody who has it.  Nobody is immune (until they've had it?), regardless of status.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 27, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			I am going to suggest it's a piss poor organisation (government) when the 2IC isn't primed and ready to take over in the event of the main man being taken out...
		
Click to expand...

Uninformed criticism - as unhelpful as it gets. Raab was flagged up as Boris's deputy.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 27, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Uninformed criticism - as unhelpful as it gets. Raab was flagged up as Boris's deputy.
		
Click to expand...

Then why the concern, from many, that the country was potentially going to pot with Boris unavailable to lead...


----------



## rosecott (Mar 27, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Then why the concern, from many, that the country was potentially going to pot with Boris unavailable to lead...
		
Click to expand...

I don't know anyone who feared the country going to pot without Boris - mind you, I am self-isolating.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 27, 2020)

Not sure if mentioned already but he has a pregnant partner, not good.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 27, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Did not wish to start a new thread.Has Tashy arrived back from Mexico?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and he's been to Aldi. Sure he'll be back online soon to cheer us all up.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Yes, and he's been to Aldi. Sure he'll be back online soon to cheer us all up.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell.. First the virus.. Then Tashy comes home..  What next?????


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Quick, the boss has the pox, scarper!!!!!  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243557895574151169


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 27, 2020)

Chris Whitty - the governments chief medical guy - has now announced that he is self isolating with symptoms similar to Covid 19.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Chris Whitty - the governments chief medical guy - has now announced that he is self isolating with symptoms similar to Covid 19.
		
Click to expand...

Seem to be quite contagious this flu thing.  Who knew?


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Seem to be quite contagious this flu thing.  Who knew?
		
Click to expand...

Don’t think they stayed in doors properly


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Don’t think they stayed in doors properly
		
Click to expand...

Do as I say....


----------



## User62651 (Mar 27, 2020)

If Boris and Whitty and Hancock and PoW all brush it off as not serious and are seen to be actively working whilst having it, does that give ammo to those not taking it seriously? 
How should leaders handle it, publicly at least?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			If Boris and Whitty and Hancock and PoW all brush it off as not serious and are seen to be actively working whilst having it, does that give ammo to those not taking it seriously?
How should leaders handle it, publicly at least?
		
Click to expand...

They should lead by example. I’d recommend that Boris self isolates for a period of 3-6 years just to be certain.....

in all seriousness though, imagine the PR if Boris had refused the test and said that someone on the frontline should receive it instead, then followed the guidelines and self isolated for 7 days. He’d be being knighted by the time this was over.

Leaders lead. Bosses boss. As true as it ever was....


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 27, 2020)

Boris  Interview being played on radio over here   he saying ive been shaking alot of hands lately  i was in a hospital shaking hands . I Didnt quiet catch the last bit but was something like " il continue to shake hands  " 
Some example to others


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			Boris  Interview being played on radio over here   he saying ive been shaking alot of hands lately  i was in a hospital shaking hands . I Didnt quiet catch the last bit but was something like " il continue to shake hands  "
Some example to others
		
Click to expand...

He has been walking the existential tightrope between what he fundamentally believes in with regards the influence of the state, personal freedom etc and the need of the state to effectively take over in a crisis.  Luckily he has not gone full Trump and we mostly do not have the nut job commentators here like they do in the US who seem to think that hundreds of thousands of people are OK to die as long as it saves the Dow Jones and protects some amendment written decades ago. 

But pretty sure he has not been shaking hands recently, may well have been an old sound bite said when he was in more Trump mode before he came to his senses.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 27, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			He has been walking the existential tightrope between what he fundamentally believes in with regards the influence of the state, personal freedom etc and the need of the state to effectively take over in a crisis.  Luckily he has not gone full Trump and we mostly do not have the nut job commentators here like they do in the US who seem to think that hundreds of thousands of people are OK to die as long as it saves the Dow Jones and protects some amendment written decades ago.

But pretty sure he has not been shaking hands recently, may well have been an old sound bite said when he was in more Trump mode before he came to his senses.
		
Click to expand...

Could well b mate . Only caught part of it .


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 29, 2020)

Boris is 20 years younger than our guy and should be OK.
But I wish he'd give our guy a wet, sloppy kiss.


----------



## Val (Mar 29, 2020)

Quote removed

Yes I do, in a nutshell.  I'm no Boris lover by any means but I wouldn't wish him any harm. Anyone who does needs a good look at themselves in the mirror.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 29, 2020)

[QUOTE    Removed   .[/QUOTE]

Perhaps it would be better to say maybe it would be better if certain people were relegated to a position of zero power.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 29, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Perhaps it would be better to say maybe it would be better if certain people were relegated to a position of zero power.
		
Click to expand...

That’s the ideal and how Trump hasn’t been impeached again I don’t know. But being realistic only one thing takes those two out of power at this stage. Ugh.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 30, 2020)

Val said:



			What a downright shocking post.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Have you missed the context? If this virus could select people there would be a criteria to cure it..


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 30, 2020)

Removed   ?[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			My post was not a judgement on who the virus should kill or not .. It was indicating that to be so selective was not possible.
Besides Trump is as much a hero to some people, as he is a twit to others.. in the end majority wins the decision.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 30, 2020)

I see Dominic Cumming has succumbed. It's going around Westminster at a rate of notes. They're not of my political persuasion but I hope they all recover without any complications.


----------



## Val (Mar 30, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Really? Have you missed the context? If this virus could select people there would be a criteria to cure it..
		
Click to expand...

Nope, I didn't miss the context and I stand by it. Your post is shocking


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 30, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I see Dominic Cumming has succumbed. It's going around Westminster at a rate of notes. They're not of my political persuasion but I hope they all recover without any complications.
		
Click to expand...

Amusing, if tactless (and possibly tasteless) Tweet by a Times man....
'Dominic Cummings is now self-isolating. Imagine what he will look like after two weeks of letting himself go.'
As per sentiment above and a comment about that Tweet... I wish Cummings well.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 30, 2020)

There have been some really nasty unpleasant and downright vicious posts on this thread and it simply has to stop.

Some posters are walking a very fine line and the next step will be to hand out a couple of bans.

I am reluctant to do this, as we are all confined to barracks and The Forum represents contact with the outside world, we are a family, albeit one with the odd weird uncle, and I would ask everyone to look at what you are posting, before you hit the post reply button and THINK about what you are saying.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 30, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			There have been some really nasty unpleasant and downright vicious posts on this thread and it simply has to stop.

Some posters are walking a very fine line and the next step will be to hand out a couple of bans.

I am reluctant to do this, as we are all confined to barracks and The Forum represents contact with the outside world, we are a family, albeit one with the odd weird uncle, and I would ask everyone to look at what you are posting, before you hit the post reply button and THINK about what you are saying.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps intervention sooner?

A couple of horrendous posts. Wishing death on anyone shows a lack of morals and education. That alone merits a ban.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Perhaps intervention sooner?

A couple of horrendous posts. Wishing death on anyone shows a lack of morals and education. That alone merits a ban.
		
Click to expand...


I absolutely agree with this post


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 30, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I absolutely agree with this post
		
Click to expand...

😳 Must be a cold day in hell indeed if we are in agreement!

😂😂😂


----------



## chrisd (Mar 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			😳 Must be a cold day in hell indeed if we are in agreement!

😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

We have the odd disagreement Jacko but I believe we probably agree on more than we disagree


----------



## Imurg (Mar 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			😳 Must be a cold day in hell indeed if we are in agreement!

😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Cold day in Aylesbury....close enough..


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Perhaps intervention sooner?

A couple of horrendous posts. Wishing death on anyone shows a lack of morals and education. That alone merits a ban.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps people should be more disciplined in what they post. 

Mods won't be sitting on the internet watching out for idiot posters, they have their own lives to lead outside a golf forum.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Perhaps intervention sooner?

A couple of horrendous posts. Wishing death on anyone shows a lack of morals and education. That alone merits a ban.
		
Click to expand...

Yuck, that post is like when footballers do the "give him a card" thing to the refs 🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Perhaps intervention sooner?
.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah well in a perfect world, I've just got in from work and have now had a tidy up and given out a couple of infractions.
I'm furloughed from tomorrow so will be monitoring a bit more closely , 

But the point is that I shouldn't need to.........


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 30, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah well in a perfect world, I've just got in from work and have now had a tidy up and given out a couple of infractions.
I'm furloughed from tomorrow so will be monitoring a bit more closely ,

But the point is that I shouldn't need to.........

Click to expand...

I agree you shouldn't have to and I really only notice one other mod on here. The rest have disappeared.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I agree you shouldn't have to and I really only notice one other mod on here. The rest have disappeared.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't need them


----------



## Mudball (Apr 6, 2020)

Twitteratie can be ruthless...


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 6, 2020)

Just been announced he's gone into intensive care.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 6, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Just been announced he's gone into intensive care.
		
Click to expand...

Hope he gets well soon..   I thought his partner also had it and she is pregnant.   Tough time for the family (and nation)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Just been announced he's gone into intensive care.
		
Click to expand...

Not looking good for him, Hopefully it'll be to go on a ventilator to support his lung function and nothing more serious than that https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...tensive-care-after-condition-worsens-11969587


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2020)

Come on Boris, you can fight this...

https://www.lbcnews.co.uk/uk-news/boris-johnson-moved-to-intensive-care-unit-followi/


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Hope he gets well soon..   I thought his partner also had it and she is pregnant.
		
Click to expand...

She was showing symptoms and she is pregnant


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2020)

Moved to Intensive Care is not good


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not looking good for him, Hopefully it'll be to go on a ventilator to support his lung function and nothing more serious than that https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...tensive-care-after-condition-worsens-11969587

Click to expand...

You do know the outcome stats for when you are put onto a ventilator...they are not good.  Hopefully just oxygen and NOT ventilator.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You do know the outcome stats for when you are put onto a ventilator...they are not good.  Hopefully just oxygen and NOT ventilator.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know the outcome stats, based on early intervention etc? Not your best post Hugh. Potentially, there'll be people on here whose relatives end up on a vent. Throwing ignorant comments out there isn't wise.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Do you know the outcome stats, based on early intervention etc? Not your best post Hugh. Potentially, there'll be people on here whose relatives end up on a vent. Throwing ignorant comments out there isn't wise.
		
Click to expand...

As a reposte to that poor post we have moved three ventilated patients back to a normal respiratory ward today and off the vent. From my perspective I was surmising it may be a ventilator based on the cases I've seen at my ICU. It may be hi-flow oxygen but either way he's needing a lot of support to his lungs.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2020)

As far as I am aware, going on a vent is 50/50. Not sugar coating, but the stats don't lie.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 6, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			As far as I am aware, going on a vent is 50/50. Not sugar coating, but the stats don't lie.
		
Click to expand...

That may be - but we should remember that stats never apply to an individual patient
We know three people who have come off ventilators in the past week - one got home this morning
Here's hoping


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			As far as I am aware, going on a vent is 50/50. Not sugar coating, but the stats don't lie.
		
Click to expand...

It's scary shit. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			That may be - but we should remember that stats never apply to an individual patient
We know three people who have come off ventilators in the past week - one got home this morning
Here's hoping
		
Click to expand...

It does. You either survive or die thats 50/50 👍


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			As far as I am aware, going on a vent is 50/50. Not sugar coating, but the stats don't lie.
		
Click to expand...

The comments in my LBC News link clearly states 'he's been moved to ICU as a _precaution_ in case he requires ventilation to aid his recovery', lets hope it doesn't come to that, but my only concern, is that he does't come across as the fittest of people, and I assume in a position like his, his diet and sleep patterns aren't brilliant, lets just hope with the proper care in hospital rather than at home isolating, he starts to show some improvement quickly.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 6, 2020)

If ventilators are no use, why are hospitals desperately trying to get more of them.
Or do some of the self acclaimed experts on here know better.
 it's starting to get a bit nauseating listening to some of the gloom merchants.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Do you know the outcome stats, based on early intervention etc? Not your best post Hugh. Potentially, there'll be people on here whose relatives end up on a vent. Throwing ignorant comments out there isn't wise.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - not meant to be upsetting but it's been publicised (I won't post a link but it is easy enough to find)...the point is that most who go into hospital do not go anywhere near a ventilator so it's not something you'd really want.  Also I am hearing first hand ITU nurse experience from UCLH - plus from a very senior ITU nurse who is going to be training nurses at the Nightingale on intensive care using ventilators.  

So that when Homer said _'Hopefully it'll be to go on a ventilator to support his lung function and nothing more serious than that...'_ I'm hoping it isn't.  I hope it is simply precautionary.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As a reposte to that poor post we have moved three ventilated patients back to a normal respiratory ward today and off the vent. From my perspective I was surmising it may be a ventilator based on the cases I've seen at my ICU. It may be hi-flow oxygen but either way he's needing a lot of support to his lungs.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he's only on a nasal canula. Maybe he's on CPAP with a low PEEP. Perhaps he's on ASB with a high trigger level. Or ASB with a low trigger level. Or maybe he's really poorly and on IPPV at a very high O2 level.

Let's not scare the bejeesus out of people by telling everyone there's only a 50% chance of surviving a ventilator. The reality is very different. For someone Boris' age with early intervention it not a million miles from 100%.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			it's starting to get a bit nauseating listening to some of the gloom merchants.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			If ventilators are no use, why are hospitals desperately trying to get more of them.
Or do some of the self acclaimed experts on here know better.
it's starting to get a bit nauseating listening to some of the gloom merchants.
		
Click to expand...

I am assuming that anyone with coronavirus reaching the point of requiring ventilation does actually seriously require it.  Not having a ventilator available would be bad, that's why they are desperately needed.

I don't need to read anything new about this to be very concerned.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 6, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe he's only on a nasal canula. Maybe he's on CPAP with a low PEEP. Perhaps he's on ASB with a high trigger level. Or ASB with a low trigger level. Or maybe he's really poorly and on IPPV at a very high O2 level.

Let's not scare the bejeesus out of people by telling everyone there's only a 50% chance of surviving a ventilator. The reality is very different. For someone Boris' age with early intervention it not a million miles from 100%.
		
Click to expand...

HAVE a LIKE - next TIME can YOU USE English


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 6, 2020)

So will cummings be advising Raab do u think ?


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			So will cummings be advising Raad do u think ?
		
Click to expand...

Why, if Boris is coherent I wouldn't expect anything to be said, announced or changed without it being run by him first.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			Why, if Boris is coherent I wouldn't expect anything to be said, announced or changed without it being run by him first.
		
Click to expand...

I like the sentiment Robin, but I’d rather they let boris concentrate on recovery and let others look after the Country.

Plus I really don’t think the ICU Staff will want a patient being bothered by outsiders.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			Why, if Boris is coherent I wouldn't expect anything to be said, announced or changed without it being run by him first.
		
Click to expand...

News reports saying if u in ICU now ur 
Very sick due to shortage of beds . Cant see him bn in good enough health to make big decisions ..


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2020)

bladeplayer said:



			News reports saying if u in ICU now ur
Very sick due to shortage of beds . Cant see him bn in good enough health to make big decisions ..
		
Click to expand...

I’d imagine that rule is slightly different for a pm. 
Not sure his condition will have been a factor if they wanted to get him in ICU, he’ll jump to top of list.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 6, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I’d imagine that rule is slightly different for a pm. 
Not sure his condition will have been a factor if they wanted to get him in ICU, he’ll jump to top of list.
		
Click to expand...

Only repeating what was just on sky news (for what thats worth) said at moment even the pm wouldnt get ICU unless needed .. only relaying second hand info tho


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 6, 2020)

I've not heard anything about Boris going on a ventilator, they have said he continues to have a high temperature.  Let's not start guessing but wait and see how he progresses.

Get well soon Boris.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 7, 2020)

Hope he’s okay.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 7, 2020)

In the spirit of " being in this together "... I'd like to wish positive outcomes and speedy recovery to all those caught up with this awful virus...


----------



## bobmac (Apr 7, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			In the spirit of " being in this together "... I'd like to wish positive outcomes and speedy recovery to all those caught up with this awful virus...
		
Click to expand...

You can't bring yourself to say get well soon Boris?


----------



## drdel (Apr 7, 2020)

Let's hope he comes through unscathed. I think most who don't have had serious underlying issues. 

I hope Carrie Symonds gets fully fit and has family support, it must be a nightmare,


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 7, 2020)

and now they want give him the clap.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 7, 2020)

bobmac said:



			You can't bring yourself to say get well soon Boris? 

Click to expand...

Not quite sure why you feel Boris is excluded from my message of support to all those stricken with the virus...


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2020)

bobmac said:



			You can't bring yourself to say get well soon Boris? 

Click to expand...

He’s covered everybody


----------



## Ethan (Apr 7, 2020)

I hope that Boris gets better soon. I think his handling of this crisis, on top of the lack of pandemic planning and NHS neglect of previous Govts, has been terrible, but I wouldn't wish this nasty disease on my worst enemy.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 7, 2020)

Listening to Daily briefing and Kunsberg banging on about ‘who is running the country’ if Boris is not around... Silly lass, doesn’t she know that DomCom runs it


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2020)

Iain Duncan Smith has just declared Boris fit for work😁😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Listening to Daily briefing and Kunsberg banging on about ‘who is running the country’ if Boris is not around... Silly lass, doesn’t she know that DomCom runs it
		
Click to expand...

I dont know what annoys me more, the piss poor questions from the journo's or the piss poor standard response for every question.


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Iain Duncan Smith has just declared Boris fit for work😁😁
		
Click to expand...

..and if he doesn't go his wages will be stopped. When he starts again it'll take 8 weeks for your first wages. In  the meantime he'll just have to sell some of his portfolio to pay for food, like every other peasant.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			If ventilators are no use, why are hospitals desperately trying to get more of them.
Or do some of the self acclaimed experts on here know better.
it's starting to get a bit nauseating listening to some of the gloom merchants.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, they ARE 'of use'! And that's why hospitals are 'desperately trying to get more of them'!

But as they mechanically perform 'breathing' for the patient...the patient is in significant trouble when they are used!

I would have thought all this was pretty obvious!

Worth a read if you really want to know - as opposed to simply posting daft comments and demonstrating your ignorance! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ventilator

Meanwhile, some, sort of, positive news...https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/formula1/52189430


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Iain Duncan Smith has just declared Boris fit for work😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Are your owners claiming furlough for him?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 7, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Are your owners claiming furlough for him? 

Click to expand...


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 7, 2020)

Some poor comments on here.  Generalisation humour is one thing but when it's about a person then it's just wrong.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Some poor comments on here.  Generalisation humour is one thing but when it's about a person then it's just wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Which ones?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 7, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



View attachment 29766

Click to expand...

If that's aimed at me (and probably is) please explain the irony because I dont get it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Which ones?
		
Click to expand...

I'll leave you to work that one out.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			I'll leave you to work that one out.
		
Click to expand...

I cant see any that's why I've asked. I suppose it depends on your level of humour.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I cant see any that's why I've asked. I suppose it depends on your level of humour.
		
Click to expand...

Guess it does. I don't find some things funny but maybe I'm being ironic 🤔


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Guess it does. I don't find some things funny but maybe I'm being ironic 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm not a mind reader 😉Just be straight and say which ones offend you, it really is that easy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			If that's aimed at me (and probably is) please explain the irony because I dont get it.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll leave you to work that one out.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2020)

I’m thinking that today no news is good news.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I’m thinking that today no news is good news.
		
Click to expand...

Might be as simple as the condition hasn't changed. Not sure there is any mileage keep giving update unless anything changes, hopefully for the better


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Listening to Daily briefing and Kunsberg banging on about ‘who is running the country’ if Boris is not around... Silly lass, doesn’t she know that DomCom runs it
		
Click to expand...

You might jest but I can just about imagine Raab handing over to DomCumm and him standing in front of the gathered coronavirus team every morning reading from Johnson’s plan and driving it forward...

Then again I’m not aware we’ve seen anything of Cummings since he was spotted legging it out of Downing Street when Johnson announced he’d contracted the virus.  Maybe he’s also ill.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Might be as simple as the condition hasn't changed. Not sure there is any mileage keep giving update unless anything changes, hopefully for the better
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - what I am hoping.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You might jest but I can just about imagine Raab handing over to DomCumm and him standing in front of the gathered coronavirus team every morning reading from Johnson’s plan and driving it forward...

Then again I’m not aware we’ve seen anything of Cummings since he was spotted legging it out of Downing Street when Johnson announced he’d contracted the virus.  Maybe he’s also ill.
		
Click to expand...

"Spotted legging it out of Downing Street when Johnson announced he'd contracted the virus." 

Appalling comment. 

He's been self-isolating for well over a week after coming down with the symptoms. But you "spotted him legging it" did you?


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 7, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I’ll leave you to work that one out.
		
Click to expand...

So funny, how do you do it.  🙄


----------



## IainP (Apr 7, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			"Spotted legging it out of Downing Street when Johnson announced he'd contracted the virus."

Appalling comment.

He's been self-isolating for well over a week after coming down with the symptoms. But you "spotted him legging it" did you?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to SILH, it was reported quite a lot in that way over here

https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/27/domi...wning-street-boris-gets-coronavirus-12467131/

Not saying it's right 😉🙂


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2020)

IainP said:



			To be fair to SILH, it was reported quite a lot in that way over here

https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/27/domi...wning-street-boris-gets-coronavirus-12467131/

Not saying it's right 😉🙂
		
Click to expand...

It's definitely not wrong....


"Exhibit A is shown to the Jury"  Sorry Bri 😂😂


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 7, 2020)

IainP said:



			To be fair to SILH, it was reported quite a lot in that way over here

https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/27/domi...wning-street-boris-gets-coronavirus-12467131/

Not saying it's right 😉🙂
		
Click to expand...

And people believe it because its suits their beliefs? I see the same news you see in the UK, and I read the same papers yet I remembered the piece that said Cummings was self-isolating - it wasn't a back page piece by any means.

Not saying Cummings is an angel but every Chief Advisor to a PM since Bernard Ingham has been subject to smears. Would any PM have a manipulative Chief Advisor, tail wagging dog?

Maybe people need to use their intellect a little more and believe the press a little less.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			It's definitely not wrong....


"Exhibit A is shown to the Jury"  Sorry Bri 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Should i post up the media piece I found in seconds? "Exhibit B is shown to the jury?" Sorry Stu but its not a game i can be bothered with.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Should i post up the media piece I found in seconds? "Exhibit B is shown to the jury?" Sorry Stu but its not a game i can be bothered with.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Bri, the video is there showing exactly what SILH suggested...... Case dismissed.

SILH 1-0 Hobbit 😁😁


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 7, 2020)

The left trying to score political points at the drop of a hat. And they don't worry about what subject matter they use, it seems.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			The left trying to score political points at the drop of a hat. And they don't worry about what subject matter they use, it seems.
		
Click to expand...

What's with the melodramatic post?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 8, 2020)

We all need golf...soon


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 8, 2020)

bobmac said:



			We all need golf...soon
		
Click to expand...

We all need a big Anchorman style street brawl, followed by a forum style 6hr round after which everyone will claim not to be a slow player. Then everyone can head to the pub, get ratted, and realise that all the petty little squabbles are more than a bit pointless as we all want the same things, just slightly disagree on the best way to get them. 

Oh, and during this lockdown, it might be an idea if there’s an instant 1 week ban for people who intentionally attempt to troll or wind up others. This stupid forum is a welcome release during a critical time, and it’s slowly degenerating into sub-teen angst and petty squabbles. People need to grow up.........
🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 8, 2020)

Bluewolf said.[B said:
			
		


			“ Oh, and during this lockdown, it might be an idea if there’s an instant 1 week ban for people who intentionally attempt to troll or wind up others,[/B]
 This stupid forum is a welcome release during a critical time, and it’s slowly degenerating into sub-teen angst and petty squabbles. People need to grow up.........
🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀
		
Click to expand...


We currently have 3 members on temporary bans and infractions have been handed out to others where warnings have been ignored.

Another member appears to be “self isolating “ from The Forum through choice.

We have cut some slack recognising the frustration of the circumstances, and try to jump on situations as they occur

If anybody spots a developing situation, please use the report feature
👍


----------



## bobmac (Apr 8, 2020)

Well it seems Boris is stable and in good spirits which is brilliant news.
I hope he learns that Labour councillor Sheila Oakes is no longer a councillor


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 8, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			We all need a big Anchorman style street brawl, followed by a forum style 6hr round after which everyone will claim not to be a slow player. Then everyone can head to the pub, get ratted, and realise that all the petty little squabbles are more than a bit pointless as we all want the same things, just slightly disagree on the best way to get them.

Oh, and during this lockdown, it might be an idea if there’s an instant 1 week ban for people who intentionally attempt to troll or wind up others. This stupid forum is a welcome release during a critical time, and it’s slowly degenerating i*nto sub-teen angst* and petty squabbles. People need to grow up.........
🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀
		
Click to expand...

As a father of a teen, especially in the current situation, I don't think we are at those levels just yet.  And god help us if we do hit def con teen


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 8, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			The left trying to score political points at the drop of a hat. And they don't worry about what subject matter they use, it seems.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of evidence of similar behaviour from 'the right' available in the various political threads on the forum...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



*We currently have 3 members on temporary bans and infractions have been handed out to others where warnings have been ignored.*

Another member appears to be “self isolating “ from The Forum through choice.

We have cut some slack recognising the frustration of the circumstances, and try to jump on situations as they occur

If anybody spots a developing situation, please use the report feature
👍
		
Click to expand...

Can we have daily govt style graphs showing the infractions etc 🤭

I can think of a few who should consider "self isolating"....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 8, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Plenty of evidence of similar behaviour from 'the right' available in the various political threads on the forum...
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say there are decades of examples in society on both sides from the demonizing of immigrants who it seems we now suddenly need to kind of keep us alive, to sick jokes about Bojo. No one has a high horse to sit on in this area and fake clutching of pearls and needing a whiff of the vapours when it is done is not a great look.


----------



## Fish (Apr 8, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We currently have 3 members on temporary bans and infractions have been handed out to others where warnings have been ignored.

Another member appears to be “self isolating “ from The Forum through choice.

We have cut some slack recognising the frustration of the circumstances, and try to jump on situations as they occur

If anybody spots a developing situation, please use the report feature
👍
		
Click to expand...

yeah bloody behave and control yourselves 😜


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Can we have daily govt style graphs showing the infractions etc 🤭

*I can think of a few who should consider "self isolating".*...
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it would help the mods as well! Let’s start a list:

Pauldj42


----------



## Mudball (Apr 8, 2020)

On the plus side.. I am hoping  that Boris will recover from his Covid this week ... we can then kill this thread


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Mudball said:



			On the plus side.. I am hoping  that Boris will recover from his Covid this week ... we can then kill this thread
		
Click to expand...

Why kill the thread it's quite simple not to click on it, or post on it.. It just takes self discipline.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I agree, it would help the mods as well! Let’s start a list:

Pauldj42
		
Click to expand...

Pauldj42 
Wolf


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Why kill the threae it's quite simple not to click on it, or post on it.. *It just takes self discipline.*

Click to expand...

Where can you buy it from 🤭


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 8, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			And people believe it because its suits their beliefs? I see the same news you see in the UK, and I read the same papers yet I remembered the piece that said Cummings was self-isolating - it wasn't a back page piece by any means.

Not saying Cummings is an angel but every Chief Advisor to a PM since Bernard Ingham has been subject to smears. Would any PM have a manipulative Chief Advisor, tail wagging dog?

Maybe people need to use their intellect a little more and believe the press a little less.

Click to expand...

I simply mused on a comment made by another about Cummings in the context of Raab seeming unwilling to actually tell us that he would be making the key decisions in the PMs absence.  In that context my post wasn’t actually meant to be that serious and I honestly did not know that Cummings was in self-isolation and so for that I apologise.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Where can you buy it from 🤭
		
Click to expand...

In the aisle next to “high horses” and 2 down from “ivory towers” 😬


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Where can you buy it from 🤭
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't help if you could buy it in a can some forum members wouldn't get past the packaging instructions on how to open it and consume it 😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			In the aisle next to “high horses” and 2 down from “ivory towers” 😬
		
Click to expand...

😂😂


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Where can you buy it from 🤭
		
Click to expand...

Sure I saw it at a great price in Golf Depot - although shipping can be slow to the point that you become paranoid!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Sure I saw it at a great price in Golf Depot - although shipping can be slow to the point that you become paranoid!
		
Click to expand...

Is it real stuff though?😀


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Sure I saw it at a great price in Golf Depot - although shipping can be slow to the point that you become paranoid!
		
Click to expand...

Do they use Hermes to ship it, as they may run the risk of it not being delivered at all or being left in a neighbours bin 😂


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 8, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Do they use Hermes to ship it, as they may run the risk of it not being delivered at all or being left in a neighbours bin 😂
		
Click to expand...

Might start another thread on those donkeys if you mention them again.

It's a bit like Harry Potter and he who shall not be named with me and that mob!

🙈🙈🙈


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Might start another thread on those donkeys if you mention them again.

It's a bit like Harry Potter and he who shall not be named with me and that mob!

🙈🙈🙈
		
Click to expand...

At least you know with a Hermes delivery that there no chance of Covid19 being alive on the packaging after all the virus doesn't survive on surfaces for 5 months 😂


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 8, 2020)

Wolf said:



			At least you know with a Hermes delivery that there no chance of Covid19 being alive on the packaging after all the virus doesn't survive on surfaces for 5 months 😂
		
Click to expand...

Had a parcel delivered by the local farmer this morning.  Hermes has dropped it on his doorstep earlier this week. And apart from us living on the same lane which goes on for a bit, our addresses are not even remotely similar. I'm convinced they are using the fact they do not need a signature anymore as an excuse to just drop parcels off at random houses in the vague area if the address they are delivering to is not immediately obvious to them.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Had a parcel delivered by the local farmer this morning.  Hermes has dropped it on his doorstep earlier this week. And apart from us living on the same lane which goes on for a bit, our addresses are not even remotely similar. I'm convinced they are using the fact they do not need a signature anymore as an excuse to just drop parcels off at random houses in the vague area if the address they are delivering to is not immediately obvious to them.
		
Click to expand...

My oldest ordered some supplies for her college work that she can continue to do at home. Got a Hermes notification advising her they left it on her doorstep with the address in the email notification. They were right they'd left in on a doorstep indeed unfortunately that doorstep was in Gillingham and she lives in Rochester. I think your right the no signing is an excuse for even poorer delivery quality.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 8, 2020)

I like Hermes... they are a bit like Santa... always leaving parcels at our doorstep... shame they don’t belong to me most of the time


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Had a parcel delivered by the local farmer this morning.  Hermes has dropped it on his doorstep earlier this week. And apart from us living on the same lane which goes on for a bit, our addresses are not even remotely similar. I'm convinced they are using the fact they do not need a signature anymore as an excuse to just drop parcels off at random houses in the vague area if the address they are delivering to is not immediately obvious to them.
		
Click to expand...


Was a post on our local facebook the other night, someones doorbell had rung and when they opened it there was fish and chips there and the delivery driver pulling away! Sounds like they never did find who it was meant for lol


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 8, 2020)

Seems like a severe outbreak of 'everyone else but me'  virus. 😄


----------



## User62651 (Apr 8, 2020)

This thread has gone on a wander!

Good luck to PM, reasonably positive news today I think, albeit very little news which is a little frustrating. 'No worse' or 'responding to treatment' seems like an ok place to be but I guess that's the default press release response generally.

Meantime park cricket is back on apparently 
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-men-playing-cricket-in-london-park-run-from-police-11970476

In all seriousness is it too much to ask young men to stay in much longer? Can't meet girls, can't play sports, can't socialise. Easier for us oldies to deal with it. If it cannot be enforced what do you do as a Govt? How do you manage it? Asking nicely doesn't seem to work. There aren't enough police or armed forces to get on top of it if the frustration increases, weather improves and numbers head out. I've seen a few kids on BMXs together here but no worse.

Saying that in Tesco earlier, entrance and tills managed quite well but in the aisles no, must have been passed within 2m at least 15 times despite trying to get noticed and keep back etc. People just not arsed.  Lidl is a better option as much quieter but you can't get everything there.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 8, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			This thread has gone on a wander!

Good luck to PM, reasonably positive news today I think, albeit very little news which is a little frustrating. 'No worse' or 'responding to treatment' seems like an ok place to be but I guess that's the default press release response generally.

Meantime park cricket is back on apparently 
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-men-playing-cricket-in-london-park-run-from-police-11970476

In all seriousness is it too much to ask young men to stay in much longer? Can't meet girls, can't play sports, can't socialise. Easier for us oldies to deal with it. If it cannot be enforced what do you do as a Govt? How do you manage it? Asking nicely doesn't seem to work. There aren't enough police or armed forces to get on top of it if the frustration increases, weather improves and numbers head out. I've seen a few kids on BMXs together here but no worse.

Saying that in Tesco earlier, entrance and tills managed quite well but in the aisles no, must have been passed within 2m at least 15 times despite trying to get noticed and keep back etc. People just not arsed.  Lidl is a better option as much quieter but you can't get everything there.
		
Click to expand...

Humping big fines and community service. Other countries seem to manage it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Humping big fines and community service. Other countries seem to manage it.
		
Click to expand...

Agree but the point is you need the feet on the ground to arrest or impose the fines first. I agree that idiots like the blokes laying cricket in the park need a massive dose of reality and 100 hours community service, especially in these days, would be an apt penalty. Shame it would take too much time but I'd love CCTV or someone to grass them and the police to pay them a visit and arrest them so the courts could apply the community service


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2020)

Oh dear.  Manchester Police report having to break up 660 parties last weekend.  How did Dylan know 

And how many times can a man turn his head
And pretend that he just doesn't see

The answer, my friend, is blowin' in the wind
The answer is blowin' in the wind

And how many deaths will it take 'til he knows
That too many people have died?

The answer, my friend, is blowin' in the wind
The answer is blowin' in the wind 

https://www.thelondoneconomic.com/n...lice-had-to-break-up-660-parties-last-weekend


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Agree but the point is you need the feet on the ground to arrest or impose the fines first. I agree that idiots like the blokes laying cricket in the park need a massive dose of reality and 100 hours community service, especially in these days, would be an apt penalty. Shame it would take too much time but I'd love CCTV or someone to grass them and the police to pay them a visit and arrest them so the courts could apply the community service
		
Click to expand...

If the police give out large fines you wont need to get every one of them, it will create a deterent that's not there now.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 9, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			If the police give out large fines you wont need to get every one of them, it will create a deterent that's not there now.
		
Click to expand...


£50 for every person atttending + £100 for the host..   All money to go towards the Key Worker funds.  Double it for repeat offenders

So if on the average every party has 5 people.. then thats 300 quid.   So with 660 parties, the GMP would have collected nearly 200k on the day.


To make the logistics simpler.. issue beat Bobbies with contactless readers.   Given that Contactless limit is now £45.

All participants £45.  All hosts £45 x3...  So the total is about 315.     Still works.. simples


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 9, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			If the police give out large fines you wont need to get every one of them, it will create a deterent that's not there now.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly its not the Police that set the fines. 

Secondly you need the courts to grow a big pair of baws and actually enforce said fines.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Firstly its not the Police that set the fines.

Secondly you need the courts to grow a big pair of baws and actually enforce said fines.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know that and my post wasnt criticising Police, IMO the fines need to be big, in some Europiean countries they give out very big fines.  I would also suggest community service orders.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 9, 2020)

Boris out of intensive care.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Boris out of intensive care.
		
Click to expand...

Good news. Hopefully he'll continue to get back to full health and back to running the country as soon as possible


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Boris out of intensive care.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic news. The country needs a leader at a time like this and, whatever anyone thinks of his politics, Boris has the personality to lead.


----------



## drdel (Apr 9, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			Fantastic news. The country needs a leader at a time like this and, whatever anyone thinks of his politics, Boris has the personality to lead.
		
Click to expand...

I'm very happy for him and his partner.

Hopefully the Rail Union member Steve Hedley who reportedly wished the PM would die get's his just rewards.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 10, 2020)

Good news, indeed, for Boris's family... And, here's hoping for many, many, more positive outcomes...


----------



## bobmac (Apr 10, 2020)

drdel said:



			I'm very happy for him and his partner.

Hopefully the Rail Union member Steve Hedley who reportedly wished the PM would die get's his just rewards.
		
Click to expand...

Julie Heselwood thinks it was all fake to get sympathy


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes I know that and my post wasnt criticising Police, IMO the fines need to be big, in some Europiean countries they give out very big fines.  I would also suggest community service orders.
		
Click to expand...

Skip the community service imo. Community service, generally, requires interaaction with 'the community', something that is 'on hold' in the current environment - and the numnuts that are breaching the 'lockdown' are likely to do far more damage to the community than to learn anything from it! Certainly large fines though!


----------



## pendodave (Apr 10, 2020)

drdel said:



			I'm very happy for him and his partner.

Hopefully the Rail Union member Steve Hedley who reportedly wished the PM would die get's his just rewards.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm... given the objection to articulating unpleasantness, surely that should read "hopefully he sees the error of his ways and becomes a better person"....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 10, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			Fantastic news. The country needs a leader at a time like this and, whatever anyone thinks of his politics, Boris has the personality to lead.
		
Click to expand...

Really, I hope you did not follow his earlier advice on herd immunity.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 10, 2020)

We are not a country that a culture of on the spot fines sits well... I once asked, at a council meeting, how many fines for dog fouling had been applied... The response was not unsurprising... That not once ever had a fine been issued ever!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 10, 2020)

Maybe if they increased the fine to £500, people might start to take notice


----------



## 2blue (Apr 10, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			Fantastic news. The country needs a leader at a time like this and, whatever anyone thinks of his politics, Boris has the personality to lead.
		
Click to expand...




Doon frae Troon said:



			Really, I hope you did not follow his earlier advice on herd immunity.
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention he's encouraging of building workers to continue travelling into London even though they were non-essential.
It's crucial he puts his ego to one side & works on a more collaborative approach. It won't suit him, but will be far better for our Nation as a whole. Time will tell.


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 10, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Really, I hope you did not follow his earlier advice on herd immunity.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not talking about his advice, which itself stems from scientific advice, but his ability as a leader and figurehead. Rather Boris than Dominic Raab, any day of the week. The latter looks terrified.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 10, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Maybe if they increased the fine to £500, people might start to take notice
		
Click to expand...

You will still get idiots out and about and as I said earlier until the courts grow a pair it won't be properly enforced.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 10, 2020)

2blue said:



			Not to mention he's encouraging of building workers to continue travelling into London even though they were non-essential.
It's crucial he puts his ego to one side & works on a more collaborative approach. It won't suit him, but will be far better for our Nation as a whole. Time will tell. 

Click to expand...

And do you not think the employer had a duty of care and common sense to their staff and workers? 

Easy to sling mud to detract from your own selfish greed.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 10, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			And do you not think the employer had a duty of care and common sense to their staff and workers?

Easy to sling mud to detract from your own selfish greed.
		
Click to expand...

#1 responsibility of any employer is safety/wellbeing of its employees... The construction industry bosses totally failed and when TfL bosses/Sadiq did what it thought appropriate, for its employees, they came in for a whole lot of criticism...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 10, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			I’m not talking about his advice, which itself stems from scientific advice, but his ability as a leader and figurehead. Rather Boris than Dominic Raab, any day of the week. The latter looks terrified.
		
Click to expand...

The clear leader in England right now is the new Chancellor, he is very impressive.
Nicola also doing well in Scotland.
There is a problem with the Tory Westminster leadership ATM, having the guy in charge of the UK in an ICU unit looks pretty desperate. 
They need to sort that one out for the future, Johnstone needs to wind back his ego quite a few notches.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 10, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The clear leader in England right now is the new Chancellor, he is very impressive.
Nicola also doing well in Scotland.
There is a problem with the Tory Westminster leadership ATM, having the guy in charge of the UK in an ICU unit looks pretty desperate.
They need to sort that one out for the future, Johnstone needs to wind back his ego quite a few notches.
		
Click to expand...

Your posts are getting boring these days and the fact the PM was declared out of ICU yesterday just shows your own ignorance.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 10, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			And do you not think the employer had a duty of care and common sense to their staff and workers?

Easy to sling mud to detract from your own selfish greed.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.....  but don't you think he fueled that by putting building sites on the allowed list?


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			You will still get idiots out and about and as I said earlier until the courts grow a pair it won't be properly enforced.
		
Click to expand...

Thats right but if they know they would be open for a £500/£800 fine then I am certain many would stop it.  Doing nothing is no deterent and unfortunately there a lot of people out there that dont act responsible.  Of course the courts need to play their part but if the fine is a fixed penalty then they dont need to be involved unless the person appeals.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Skip the community service imo. Community service, generally, requires interaaction with 'the community', something that is 'on hold' in the current environment - and the numnuts that are breaching the 'lockdown' are likely to do far more damage to the community than to learn anything from it! Certainly large fines though!
		
Click to expand...

In that case they can do the community service later.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			In that case they can do the community service later.
		
Click to expand...

I'd considered that and it _might_ be an option. But I doubt whether it would be effective for many and, with so many potential 'candidates', would put a considerable strain on the entire CS infrastructure. I'm not a great believer that CS works the right way anyway, though I do believe it's better than imprisonment!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 10, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			I'd considered that and it _might_ be an option. But I doubt whether it would be effective for many and, with so many potential 'candidates', would put a considerable strain on the entire CS infrastructure. I'm not a great believer that CS works the right way anyway, though I do believe it's better than imprisonment!
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree.
£500 fine or a week in prison.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I don't agree.
£500 fine or a week in prison.
		
Click to expand...

And those who haven’t got the money go to which prison that is currently not overcrowded and with Staff that aren’t able to cope!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I don't agree.
£500 fine or a week in prison.
		
Click to expand...

Er...Which of the already overcrowded (now that's rather ironic) prisons are you going to put them in when they opt for that?
Btw. My reply was about the effectiveness of (deferred) Community Service, not 'Fine vs Prison'. 
And there's also the question of whether society should 'punish' such offenders or 'educate' them too - as happens with some Driving offences.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			And those who haven’t got the money go to which prison that is currently not overcrowded and with Staff that aren’t able to cope!
		
Click to expand...

So what do you suggest? Should we let people do what they want now as we dont have enough prisons or they dont have enough money to pay fines.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Er...Which of the already overcrowded (now that's rather ironic) prisons are you going to put them in when they opt for that?
Btw. My reply was about the effectiveness of (deferred) Community Service, not 'Fine vs Prison'.
And there's also the question of whether society should 'punish' such offenders or 'educate' them too - as happens with some Driving offences.
		
Click to expand...

A big fine or picking up rubbish on road verges (which many of them probably created anyway) is a way of educating them, we are talking of people potentially spreading a killer virus here.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			A big fine or picking up rubbish on road verges (which many of them probably created anyway) is a way of educating them, we are talking of people potentially spreading a killer virus here.
		
Click to expand...

Please explain how is that 'educating' them - as opposed to 'punishing' them?


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Please explain how is that 'educating' them - as opposed to 'punishing' them?
		
Click to expand...

Punishment can be a form of education if used appropriately.  The punishment should fit the crime.   
You do this and that happens to you so you learn not to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			So what do you suggest? Should we let people do what they want now as we dont have enough prisons or they dont have enough money to pay fines.
		
Click to expand...

Were did I say any of that!

Easier to knee jerk and come out with badly thought plans then blame everyone else for not using commonsense!


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Punishment can be a form of education if used appropriately.  The punishment should fit the crime.  
You do this and that happens to you so you learn not to do it.
		
Click to expand...

That’s not education that’s pure punishment. To educate, set up camps, call them something like (re) education camps. The plan would be to (re) educate them over a number of years until they can be good citizens


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			And those who haven’t got the money go to which prison that is currently not overcrowded and with Staff that aren’t able to cope!
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Were did I say any of that!

Easier to knee jerk and come out with badly thought plans then blame everyone else for not using commonsense!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 10, 2020)

2blue said:



			Agreed.....  but don't you think he fueled that by putting building sites on the allowed list?
		
Click to expand...

Food outlets are allowed yet McDonald's did the sensible thing!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Leftitshort said:



			That’s not education that’s pure punishment. To educate, set up camps, call them something like (re) education camps. The plan would be to (re) educate them over a number of years until they can be good citizens 

Click to expand...

 'Camps' are you being serious! Most people call those Prisons.

I have explained the logic of how punishment can be a form of education


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			'Camps' are you being serious!
		
Click to expand...

Yes camps. Education can’t be rushed. Turn them into good citizens then they can be our ‘eyes’ & ‘ears’ and keep an eye on the rest of us for any transgressions


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Punishment can be a form of education if used appropriately.  The punishment should fit the crime.  
You do this and that happens to you so you learn not to do it.
		
Click to expand...

So pure punishment - in the hope that they'll 'learn' no to do it again. No different from prison (or a fine) then!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			So pure punishment - in the hope that they'll 'learn' no to do it again. No different from prison (or a fine) then!
		
Click to expand...

That's right, educating them in what's right and what's wrong. Just like if you stole something and were caught, you would be punished to stop you reaffending, surely you would learn something from it.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			That's right, educating them in what's right and what's wrong.
		
Click to expand...

They know that staying in is right and partying with their mates is wrong.
If they break the rules, they don't need educating, they need locking up.
Ultimately it will be their fault when we're still in lockdown for months to come.
If I had my way they would be locked up and fined.

On a side note, has my application to be a moderator been approved yet?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 10, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			I'd considered that and it _might_ be an option. But I doubt whether it would be effective for many and, with so many potential 'candidates', would put a considerable strain on the entire CS infrastructure. I'm not a great believer that CS works the right way anyway, though I do believe it's better than imprisonment!
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm. C S is thought not to work the right way, but it's better than imprisonment🙄
It's knowing that society cops out like that, that emboldens these numnuts to do what they want.
Perhaps we should give them a stern talking to , like " would you mind awfully.....etc"
Obviously sarcastic there, but, come on, what *is *going to make this lot behave  and stop adding to the NHS burden. do you reckon.?


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

bobmac said:



			They know that staying in is right and partying with their mates is wrong.
If they break the rules, they don't need educating, they need locking up.
Ultimately it will be their fault when we're still in lockdown for months to come.
If I had my way they would be locked up and fined.

On a side note, has my application to be a moderator been approved yet?
		
Click to expand...

I think we agree, I'm just calling their punishment a form of education.

Re: Mod application: Your letters in the post.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			That's right, educating them in what's right and what's wrong....
		
Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			...Just like if you stole something and were caught, you would be punished to stop you reaffending, surely you would learn something from it.
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly, how to steal something and NOT get caught!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 10, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			...
Obviously sarcastic there, but, come on, what *is *going to make this lot behave  and stop adding to the NHS burden. do you reckon.?
		
Click to expand...

Shooting some of them!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Foxholer said:





Quite possibly, how to steal something and NOT get caught!
		
Click to expand...

Oh well!   No point in discussing this with you as you are reverting to norm which is a shame as you are capable of better.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Thats right but if they know they would be open for a £500/£800 fine then I am certain many would stop it.  Doing nothing is no deterent and unfortunately there a lot of people out there that dont act responsible.  Of course the courts need to play their part but if the fine is a fixed penalty then they dont need to be involved unless the person appeals.
		
Click to expand...

They are involved if they don't pay it. Not only if they appeal it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			They are involved if they don't pay it. Not only if they appeal it.
		
Click to expand...

Of course they would be but it's nothing new is it?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 10, 2020)

This thread is just a nonsense now.

😂


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Hmmm. C S is thought not to work the right way, but it's better than imprisonment🙄
It's knowing that society cops out like that, that emboldens these numnuts to do what they want.
Perhaps we should give them a stern talking to , like " would you mind awfully.....etc"
Obviously sarcastic there, but, come on, what is going to make this *lot* behave  and stop adding to the NHS burden. do you reckon.?
		
Click to expand...

Who exactly are this “*lot*” ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			This thread is just a nonsense now.

😂
		
Click to expand...

WHAT! With all these good ideas you Police are being given for free?

I don’t know how our Police Force cope when you’ve got all these extremists telling you how to do your job!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			This thread is just a nonsense now.

😂
		
Click to expand...

OK back to the OP, good to hear Boris is improving.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Who exactly are this “*lot*” ?
		
Click to expand...

What?  Where have you been. . They are those to whom the Daily update has just been appealing- to stay at home in accordance with the guidelines.
Now, are you in any doubt?🙄


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			WHAT! With all these good ideas you Police are being given for free?

I don’t know how our Police Force cope when you’ve got all these extremists telling you how to do your job!

Click to expand...

🙄  If theres a problem with these idiots acting irresponsibly then give the Police stronger powers to deal with it.  I dont see the problem with that.  Do you?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			What?  Where have you been. . They are those to whom the Daily update has just been appealing- to stay at home in accordance with the guidelines.
Now, are you in any doubt?🙄
		
Click to expand...

But what is their background or profession etc are these the same ones that litter (as posted by someone else) what is their intelligence level etc, ie, one solution may not fit all.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			🙄  If theres a problem with these idiots acting irresponsibly then give the Police stronger powers to deal with it.  I dont see the problem with that.  Do you?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do, people are coming up with these ideas and initiatives for the under-manned Police Force, how about engaging them and finding out what support, logistics or equipment they need to carry out these extra tasks and how they’d deal with the problems.

Look at the bad press they are already getting themselves in to:

Police tweeting about non-essential shelves.

Policewomen telling a family they are not allowed to use their garden.

Police saying they are going to check shopping trolleys.

Just 3 embarrassing examples today.

The men and women on the front line are those who have to enforce and work with these rushed, badly thought out initiatives.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Yes I do, people are coming up with these ideas and initiatives for the under-manned Police Force, how about engaging them and finding out what support, logistics or equipment they need to carry out these extra tasks and how they’d deal with the problems.

Look at the bad press they are already getting themselves in to:

Police tweeting about non-essential shelves.

Policewomen telling a family they are not allowed to use their garden.

Police saying they are going to check shopping trolleys.

Just 3 embarrassing examples today.

The men and women on the front line are those who have to enforce and work with these rushed, badly thought out initiatives.
		
Click to expand...

They dont need to do any of those things you have listed. When they apprehend people breaking social distancing guidelines they need to give them a fixed penalty notice.  They manage it if they catch you breaking a driving or parking regulation so what's new, it just wants the appropriate law in place. They wont catch everyone but everyone they do catch is a warning to others.

Regarding people coming up with suggestions on how things should be done, is that any different from people suggesting how the Government should be running the country and theres been plenty of that, hasn't there?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			They dont need to do any of those things you have listed. When they apprehend people breaking social distancing guidelines they need to give them a fixed penalty notice.  They manage it if they catch you breaking a driving or parking regulation so what's new, it just wants the appropriate law in place. They wont catch everyone but everyone they do catch is a warning to others.

Regarding people coming up with suggestions on how things should be done, is that any different from people suggesting how the Government should be running the country and theres been plenty of that, hasn't there?
		
Click to expand...

Traffic Officers deal with traffic offences and will have a great deal more knowledge, the simple fact is we don’t have enough Police to do the job properly, if we did they’d already be clamping down on the offences already being committed.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Traffic Officers deal with traffic offences and will have a great deal more knowledge, the simple fact is we don’t have enough Police to do the job properly, if we did they’d already be clamping down on the offences already being committed.
		
Click to expand...

OK, so we cant do anything else.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			OK, so we cant do anything else.
		
Click to expand...

Could be so unfortunately. 
Is the stat just 1 in 10 UK crimes are solved, before this pandemic? No-one's fault, just lawbreakers are numerous and crafty and police numbers/resources are low. Many crimes are one person's word v another's. Lawyers are also good at exploiting legal loopholes. UNder 18S are notoriously protected from prosecution and 'know their rights'.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			OK, so we cant do anything else.
		
Click to expand...

I gave you a sensible answer a few posts back, you didn’t like them, what else do want? Shall we bring back public floggings and reintroduce National Service? That’ll teach em!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I gave you a sensible answer a few posts back, you didn’t like them, what else do want? Shall we bring back public floggings and reintroduce National Service? That’ll teach em!
		
Click to expand...

Now you're talking


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 10, 2020)

If you 'phone the police reporting a 'real' crime (like you've been burgled) at best you'll get a number to quote to your insurers... Big help? Whoopee do not! No surprise on the spot fines for civil disobedience won't be popular...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2020)

Left work about 5.00pm tonight (at least I've been on double bubble all day) and passed a park to see a full blown football game going on. Quite easy. Arrest them, process them and then defer community service until this all passes and everybody else is out of lockdown and then force them to spend their weekends working off however many hours are given. I don't seen that as punishment per se more a reminder that had they played by the rules at the time they'd be like everyone else and enjoying their freedom again.

I got myself in a bit of bother at one point. Nothing major but did something wrong, went to court and got fined. Didn't see it as wrong. It wasn't the fine that was the deterrent but the actual arrest and getting banged up for a few hours while it was processed. I imagine for most, none will have been in trouble (or too much) and it may have the same effect


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Left work about 5.00pm tonight (at least I've been on double bubble all day) and passed a park to see a full blown football game going on. Quite easy. Arrest them, process them and then defer community service until this all passes and everybody else is out of lockdown and then force them to spend their weekends working off however many hours are given. I don't seen that as punishment per se more a reminder that had they played by the rules at the time they'd be like everyone else and enjoying their freedom again.

I got myself in a bit of bother at one point. Nothing major but did something wrong, went to court and got fined. Didn't see it as wrong. It wasn't the fine that was the deterrent but the actual arrest and getting banged up for a few hours while it was processed. I imagine for most, none will have been in trouble (or too much) and it may have the same effect
		
Click to expand...

All nice words and sounds simple, do you have any idea of how many Police and vehicles it would take to round up, arrest, transport, process, holding cells etc for 22 people?

Will the Police have PPE in case any of the 22 have the virus? 

What other tasks will get a lower priority while the Police are running around the field catching them?

All genuine questions and happy for any serving or ex-copper to advise?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			All nice words and sounds simple, do you have any idea of how many Police and vehicles it would take to round up, arrest, transport, process, holding cells etc for 22 people?

Will the Police have PPE in case any of the 22 have the virus?

What other tasks will get a lower priority while the Police are running around the field catching them?

All genuine questions and happy for any serving or ex-copper to advise?
		
Click to expand...

So do nothing then? And if you do nothing enough times what will the public's response be?

Issue fixed penalty notices to them. Any get a strop on arrest them - you don't have to arrest all 22 to get the message across. Even if only 2 are arrested how many of the others will turn out for a game next time? And just imagine what message is sent out if there were several arrested.

I 'get' where you're coming from, all valid points but if there's no law applied you're only a short step away from anarchy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			So do nothing then? And if you do nothing enough times what will the public's response be?

Issue fixed penalty notices to them. Any get a strop on arrest them - you don't have to arrest all 22 to get the message across. Even if only 2 are arrested how many of the others will turn out for a game next time? And just imagine what message is sent out if there were several arrested.

I 'get' where you're coming from, all valid points but if there's no law applied you're only a short step away from anarchy.
		
Click to expand...

I’m asking because I don’t know Bri.

Not once have I said do nothing.

I prefer to hear from actual Police (or ex-Police) about the realities of the job rather than posting what on the face it of it are simple sound bytes.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I’m asking because I don’t know Bri.

Not once have I said do nothing.

I prefer to hear from actual Police (or ex-Police) about the realities of the job rather than posting what on the face it of it are simple sound bytes.
		
Click to expand...

Think about how a football match is policed, Stadium of Light or the Riverside. Football matches are policed every week of the season. An operation like that in a few hotspots will achieve quite a bit in terms of getting a message out there. Engaging with the general public works, people move on. But there's a core element that doesn't appear to understand what's in front of them. I'm not saying go in mob handed and arrest 20 or 30 people. Be seen on, say, Brighton sea front to pick up 4 people. Take them back to the station and issue a fixed penalty notice and release them straight away. It doesn't have to be a full on booking into the cells for a message to go out.

Its fairly obvious from the pictures of parks and sea side towns that the current approach doesn't seem to be working that well.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Think about how a football match is policed, Stadium of Light or the Riverside. Football matches are policed every week of the season. An operation like that in a few hotspots will achieve quite a bit in terms of getting a message out there. Engaging with the general public works, people move on. But there's a core element that doesn't appear to understand what's in front of them. I'm not saying go in mob handed and arrest 20 or 30 people. Be seen on, say, Brighton sea front to pick up 4 people. Take them back to the station and issue a fixed penalty notice and release them straight away. It doesn't have to be a full on booking into the cells for a message to go out.

Its fairly obvious from the pictures of parks and sea side towns that the current approach doesn't seem to be working that well.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t disagree, but that’s not what the Police are being told to do.

I answered Homer’s scenario to find out what that would take, you changed the scenario and the answer to yours would obviously be different to his.

Bluewolf posted on the other thread about reporting a party and look at the outcome of that.

Therefore the issue is with the Government and how they are instructing the Police to deal with these matters, therefore until that changes all these posts that suggest we round people up and give them heavy fines and jail terms or community orders etc are a waste of time.

If people feel that strongly about it they should be addressing their anger to those in charge of the Police.

Idiots will be idiots in any scenario, but, as previously stated, they can’t expect the Police to do anything about it with one hand tied behind their backs.

We may end up with the Military being mobilised to help the Police, obviously something needs to be done.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

There is a great difference between arresting people and putting them in cells to handing out fixed penalties. It's not a complex procedure, when I was pulled up by two policemen with a hand held speed radar it didnt seem to be much of a problem to give me a £60 fixed penalty.

Some people seem to think this is a big problem and tend to exaggerate it so every case would be an arrest and night in the cells.  I think in reality there would be hardly any of them, how often does this happen with parking and speed traps.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Don’t disagree, but that’s not what the Police are being told to do.

I answered Homer’s scenario to find out what that would take, you changed the scenario and the answer to yours would obviously be different to his.

Bluewolf posted on the other thread about reporting a party and look at the outcome of that.

Therefore the issue is with the Government and how they are instructing the Police to deal with these matters, therefore until that changes all these posts that suggest we round people up and give them heavy fines and jail terms or community orders etc are a waste of time.

If people feel that strongly about it they should be addressing their anger to those in charge of the Police.

Idiots will be idiots in any scenario, but, as previously stated, they can’t expect the Police to do anything about it with one hand tied behind their backs.

We may end up with the Military being mobilised to help the Police, obviously something needs to be done.
		
Click to expand...

Are you not listening or dont you want to. We all know what happens now but some of us are saying the government should make the penalties harsher and give the police the powers to apply them but not for looking in shopping bags etc.

I dont think anyone is blaming the police.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Are you not listening or dont you want to. We all know what happens now but some of us are saying the government should make the penalties harsher and give the police the powers to apply them but not for looking in shopping bags etc.

I dont think anyone is blaming the police.
		
Click to expand...

Really? So nobody suggesting what the Police should be doing and asking why they aren’t?

Have you read Homers scenario and his suggestion what should happen? I simply asked the questions that occurred to me!

Maybe you’d of preferred I’d of just agreed with him and suggested adding a water cannon to the raid on the football pitch!

You’re not criticising the Government are you?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 10, 2020)

Every media platform we have is sending out a very clear message......

Stay home, Stay safe, Save lives

I don't believe anyone doesn't understand that but still they go out because they're allowed to.
I suspect next week they won't be


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Really? So nobody suggesting what the Police should be doing and asking why they aren’t?

Have you read Homers scenario and his suggestion what should happen? I simply asked the questions that occurred to me!

Maybe you’d of preferred I’d of just agreed with him and suggested adding a water cannon to the raid on the football pitch!

You’re not criticising the Government are you?

Click to expand...

Its not time for smart Alex comments.  I think the government are doing a very difficult job and managing it quite well, however I think there could have been improvements. Harsher penalties for social distancing is one so that we dont all have to be screwed right down due to a small number of idiots.  We should have been tighter with people coming through immigration right from the start and inisted them going onto quaranteen.   I had a conversation with my cousin in NZ this week and they did this early, they have had only one death, I know its smaller population but they have been stricter than us.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Its not time for smart Alex comments.  I think the government are doing a very difficult job and managing it quite well, however I think there could have been improvements. Harsher penalties for social distancing is one so that we dont all have to be screwed right down due to a small number of idiots.  We should have been tighter with people coming through immigration right from the start and inisted them going onto quaranteen.   I had a conversation with my cousin in NZ this week and they did this early, they have had only one death, I know its smaller population but they have been stricter than us.
		
Click to expand...

I knew I’d regret talking to you! Smart alex comments, take a look in the mirror! Bye.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			You’re not criticising the Government are you?

Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			I knew I’d regret talking to you! Smart alex comments, take a look in the mirror! Bye.

Click to expand...

Yes 'smart Alex' comments. Speaks for its self.
Bye


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 10, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			If you 'phone the police reporting a 'real' crime (like you've been burgled) at best you'll get a number to quote to your insurers... Big help? Whoopee do not! No surprise on the spot fines for civil disobedience won't be popular...
		
Click to expand...

Utter tripe.


----------



## IanM (Apr 10, 2020)

I’m missing something here.....I’m restricting my own travel cos theres a nasty virus about that I don’t want to catch... mixing with folk increases the chances of catching it. 

The nhs doesn’t need me adding to the queue either....

the fines are for being a wally, not civil disobedience


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Utter tripe.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, probably the two least worse words that'll spring to mind when 'phoning in to report a burglary or theft and the only response is the offer of a crime number...


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 11, 2020)

IanM said:



			I’m missing something here.....I’m restricting my own travel cos theres a nasty virus about that I don’t want to catch... mixing with folk increases the chances of catching it.

The nhs doesn’t need me adding to the queue either....

the fines are being a wally, not civil disobedience
		
Click to expand...

With the guidelines/rules being written in such a non-specific way where does the actual line of being a "wally" fall?

And, I stand by my earlier comment that in the UK there is not a culture/history of on the spot (fixed penalty) fines... Perhaps, if there was, there might be more funding for greater numbers of bobbies on the beat...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 11, 2020)

Thread going well off track
It’s about Boris 
Other comments can be made on the main Covid 19 thread.

Don’t make me search your bags 👍😎


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 11, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Yep, probably the two least worse words that'll spring to mind when 'phoning in to report a burglary or theft and the only response is the offer of a crime number...
		
Click to expand...

Jacko knows what he's talking about re these scenarios, more than you do, I suspect.
Edit- or Boris!😀


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 11, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Jacko knows what he's talking about re these scenarios, more than you do, I suspect.
Edit- or Boris!😀
		
Click to expand...

Go on then... When was the last time Jacko reported a theft/burglary in London?  Edit- Boris may of had to mind,  but kept it quiet 😉😕...


----------



## User62651 (Apr 11, 2020)

Now he's out of the woods is it reasonable to assume he intended to catch the virus? Perhaps thinking (or being advised) he'd be able to brush it off as one of the asymptomatic or mildly affected and quickly become one of the immune herd - why else go out of your way to make physical contact with infected people? 
Instead it left him in a life threatening situation taking up a bed in ICU and the country a bit rudderless for any number of weeks.
Genuine question - what kind of leader judgement is that? 

Reckless or heroic depending on what political flag you fly I'll guess.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Now he's out of the woods is it reasonable to assume he intended to catch the virus? Perhaps thinking (or being advised) he'd be able to brush it off as one of the asymptomatic or mildly affected and quickly become one of the immune herd - why else go out of your way to make physical contact with infected people?
Instead it left him in a life threatening situation taking up a bed in ICU and the country a bit rudderless for any number of weeks.
Genuine question - what kind of leader judgement is that?

Reckless or heroic depending on what political flag you fly I'll guess. 

Click to expand...

What?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Now he's out of the woods is it reasonable to assume he intended to catch the virus? Perhaps thinking (or being advised) he'd be able to brush it off as one of the asymptomatic or mildly affected and quickly become one of the immune herd - why else go out of your way to make physical contact with infected people? 
Instead it left him in a life threatening situation taking up a bed in ICU and the country a bit rudderless for any number of weeks.
Genuine question - what kind of leader judgement is that? 

Reckless or heroic depending on what political flag you fly I'll guess. 

Click to expand...

Seriously...!!??
I cant believe that anyone would deliberately go out of their way to catch this virus.
Nobody knows how anyone is going to react and, although the vast majority experience mild or no symptoms, it would be a massive risk to deliberately get infected.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 11, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			What?
		
Click to expand...

He shook hands with coronavirus patients in hospital and told phil and holly about it on Good Morning. Why would you do that? He also talked about herd immunity and possibly made a joke about 'Operation Last Gasp'.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 11, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Now he's out of the woods is it reasonable to assume he intended to catch the virus? Perhaps thinking (or being advised) he'd be able to brush it off as one of the asymptomatic or mildly affected and quickly become one of the immune herd - why else go out of your way to make physical contact with infected people?
Instead it left him in a life threatening situation taking up a bed in ICU and the country a bit rudderless for any number of weeks.
Genuine question - what kind of leader judgement is that?

Reckless or heroic depending on what political flag you fly I'll guess. 

Click to expand...

I just love conspiracy theories!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 11, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Now he's out of the woods is it reasonable to assume he intended to catch the virus? Perhaps thinking (or being advised) he'd be able to brush it off as one of the asymptomatic or mildly affected and quickly become one of the immune herd - why else go out of your way to make physical contact with infected people?
Instead it left him in a life threatening situation taking up a bed in ICU and the country a bit rudderless for any number of weeks.
Genuine question - what kind of leader judgement is that?

Reckless or heroic depending on what political flag you fly I'll guess. 

Click to expand...

I dislike Boris and his politics as much as anyone. But even DomCum and his “big picture eugenics” style thinking wouldn’t suggest this. It’s far too outlandish and stupid....


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			A month ago it was government policy for people to catch it. We're currently paying for that failure.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, every government member has denied that. Even true facts say it's not so  perhaps you could show us were this was stated as government policy.


----------



## Val (Apr 11, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Now he's out of the woods is it reasonable to assume he intended to catch the virus? Perhaps thinking (or being advised) he'd be able to brush it off as one of the asymptomatic or mildly affected and quickly become one of the immune herd - why else go out of your way to make physical contact with infected people?
Instead it left him in a life threatening situation taking up a bed in ICU and the country a bit rudderless for any number of weeks.
Genuine question - what kind of leader judgement is that?

Reckless or heroic depending on what political flag you fly I'll guess. 

Click to expand...

Behave yourself ffs


----------



## User62651 (Apr 11, 2020)

Val said:



			Behave yourself ffs
		
Click to expand...

Ok it may have come across as a bit crass and for that I apologise but if there is no vaccine and you want to be part of the immune herd you have to catch it and get through it, no? 
I am not the first person to ask that.
Bojo's character is a bit bull in a china shop, act or speak first think later, go for the populist vote. That's why a lot of people like him after all.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 11, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Now he's out of the woods is it reasonable to assume he intended to catch the virus? Perhaps thinking (or being advised) he'd be able to brush it off as one of the asymptomatic or mildly affected and quickly become one of the immune herd - why else go out of your way to make physical contact with infected people?
Instead it left him in a life threatening situation taking up a bed in ICU and the country a bit rudderless for any number of weeks.
Genuine question - what kind of leader judgement is that?

Reckless or heroic depending on what political flag you fly I'll guess. 

Click to expand...

Or unintentional b ad luck unless your thinking is completely dominated by your political flag.
Sometimes Occams Razor is the way of it.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 11, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Or unintentional b ad luck unless your thinking is completely dominated by your political flag.
Sometimes *Occams Razor* is the way of it.
		
Click to expand...

had to google that, i won't lie, everday's a schoolday! My philosophy is more Bill and Teds level.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 11, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			had to google that, i won't lie, everday's a schoolday! My philosophy is more Bill and Teds level.

Click to expand...

 I recalled Occam's (as OcKham's) Razor from Uni, but had to google Bill & Ted!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 11, 2020)

Foxholer said:



 I recalled Occam's (as OcKham's) Razor from Uni, but had to google Bill & Ted!
		
Click to expand...

Oh Foxy you are such a square 😂😂


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 11, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Now he's out of the woods is it reasonable to assume he intended to catch the virus? Perhaps thinking (or being advised) he'd be able to brush it off as one of the asymptomatic or mildly affected and quickly become one of the immune herd - why else go out of your way to make physical contact with infected people?
Instead it left him in a life threatening situation taking up a bed in ICU and the country a bit rudderless for any number of weeks.
Genuine question - what kind of leader judgement is that?

Reckless or heroic depending on what political flag you fly I'll guess. 

Click to expand...

His dim witted father boasting that he 'nearly took one for the team' certainly did not help his heroic claim.
I am joining Stanley in the reckless camp.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			That's incredibly disingenuous and even a cursory search will give you all the videos you need of government ministers, advisers and the prime minister championing the herd immunity approach.
		
Click to expand...

Feel free to share as there will be as many denying it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 11, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Ok it may have come across as a bit crass and for that I apologise but if there is no vaccine and you want to be part of the immune herd you have to catch it and get through it, no?
I am not the first person to ask that.
Bojo's character is a bit bull in a china shop, act or speak first think later, go for the populist vote. That's why a lot of people like him after all.
		
Click to expand...

Come on now, that was a bit 'tin foil hat' logic


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 11, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Ok it may have come across as a bit crass and for that I apologise but if there is no vaccine and you want to be part of the immune herd you have to catch it and get through it, no?
I am not the first person to ask that.
Bojo's character is a bit bull in a china shop, act or speak first think later, go for the populist vote. That's why a lot of people like him after all.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like playing Russian roulette with a loaded pistol.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 11, 2020)

Foxholer said:



 I recalled Occam's (as OcKham's) Razor from Uni, but had to google Bill & Ted!
		
Click to expand...

I have been of the opinion you missed out on the 'Huristic' lectures Foxy, the theory bodes badly with pedants 😉


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 11, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			I have been of the opinion you missed out on the '*Huristic*' lectures Foxy, the theory bodes badly with pedants 😉
		
Click to expand...

At the home brew - in lieu of the local - again? Seems like it's good stuff!

And btw...I believe, somewhat pedantically of course, that 'heuristic' was more likely the correct spelling! I suggest you don't use 'big words' id you can't spell them properly!


----------



## drdel (Apr 11, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			At the home brew - in lieu of the local - again? Seems like it's good stuff!

And btw...I believe, somewhat pedantically of course, that 'heuristic' was more likely the correct spelling! I suggest you don't use 'big words' id you can't spell them properly!

Click to expand...

Adjective or noun ? or should it be 'guessing'


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 11, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			At the home brew - in lieu of the local - again? Seems like it's good stuff!

And btw...I believe, somewhat pedantically of course, that 'heuristic' was more likely the correct spelling! I suggest you don't use 'big words' id you can't spell them properly!

Click to expand...

I knew it was a mistake having a bit of fun with you. I won't attempt it again.  I expect heuristics were beyond your comprehension anyway without your normal Google assistant.

OH! If you want to be pedantic first learn to spell 'if'  correctly. 🙄🙄


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 11, 2020)

The lefties really crack me up!

😂😂😂😂


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 12, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			I knew it was a mistake having a bit of fun with you. *I won't attempt it again*. ...
		
Click to expand...

Promises, promises!

Please keep this one!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 12, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Promises, promises!

Please keep this one!
		
Click to expand...

You two , get a room 🤔👍


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 12, 2020)

The news leading with Boris leaves hospital is starting to pee me off a bit now.
Hundreds have not.
Better stop now or I might go off on one


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 12, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Bit like playing Russian roulette with a loaded pistol.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any point in playing it with an unloaded one?


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Is there any point in playing it with an unloaded one?
		
Click to expand...

Depends if you want to live or not.


----------



## drdel (Apr 12, 2020)

At least he's out . Best of luck to him and his partner.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 12, 2020)

drdel said:



			At least he's out . Best of luck to him and his partner.
		
Click to expand...

I was glad to read the humility and thanks in his statement earlier, naming the 2 nurses etc, a good act of the PM, correct tone and content.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 12, 2020)

Some fine words/sentiments from Carrie Symonds...


----------

